
Why do you assume the lack of women tech speakers implies they lack tech skills? - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-do-you-assume-the-lack-of-presence-implies-women-in-tech-are-missing-technical-skills-540345bada0e#.4c9yxriqz
======
jrnichols
"Happily, DevelopHer has created a fantastic list."

They did? It's blank.

The form to even add yourself is a 404.

------
japanese_donald
"Why do you assume the lack of presence implies women in tech are missing
technical skills?"

I don't think women in tech are missing technical skills. I think there are
less women in tech..period.

There are less women majoring in tech/science related fields for starters:

[http://readwrite.com/2014/09/02/women-in-computer-science-
wh...](http://readwrite.com/2014/09/02/women-in-computer-science-why-so-few/)

"Typically the organizers of the conference are men and they naturally reach
out to their networks to find speakers"

Is this still a thing? My network contains men and women of all races. I know
many professionals in and out of tech and I don't know anyone that excludes
someone from their network because of their gender.

"Happily, DevelopHer has created a fantastic list."

These sorts of lists and organizations will only push us further behind in
terms of equality. 'Equality' doesn't mean choosing one gender or race over
another and this is exactly what organizations like this are doing.

"Without them there people jump to conclusions similar to the ones you have
jumped to"

Who is jumping to conclusions? I look at statistics and use science, rather
than emotion and assumptions. Are we also to believe that biology jobs and
majors are dominated by women because of sexism?

